# Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?



## klappstuhl (5 November 2006)

Der FST ev. (Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste) folgt in der Beantwortung von Beschwerden über ein Mitgliedsunternehmen (hier: Legion) dem gängigen Muster der Interessenverbände: Konsequentes Abwiegeln und Daherreden im Unverbindlichen bis zur Peinlichkeit.

So wurde unlängst eine Beschwerde u.a. über einen Gewinnanruf einer Legion - Anrufmaschine vom FST e.V. wie folgt beschieden:

"Seitens des Geschäftsführers (CEO) der Legion Telekommunikation GmbH wurde dem Vorstand [des FST] versichert, dass Beschwerden grundsätzlich ernst genommen werden und je nach Sachverhalt und Konstellation geeignete Maßnahmen zur Behebung ergriffen werden. In der Vergangenheit sind bereits einige Dienste abgeschaltet und auch einige Vertragsbeziehungen gekündigt worden."

Inhalt dürftig, Relevanz gleich Null. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit diesem Verein gemacht?


----------



## Der Jurist (5 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

*Formlos, fristlos, fruchtlos* die Wirkung einer Beschwerde über den Teufel bei seiner Großmutter. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

Nicht anders ist es bei:

Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle für die Arzneimittelindustrie" e. V. (FSA)
bezogen auf die Pharmaindustrie!

Die sind doch alle gleich!


----------



## klappstuhl (15 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

Weiteres Schreiben des FST (2 Monate nach meiner Beschwerde!!): 

"Bzgl. Ihrer Beschwerde zur Rufnummer 0137 - 7371064 / Unser Zeichen B-254-06 möchten wir mitteilen, dass uns die Fa. Legion zwischenzeitlich auf Anfrage darüber informiert hat, dass die beanstandete Rufnummer bereits am 15.09.2006 abgeschaltet wurde. Die Abschaltung erfolgte damit bereits zwei Tage nach Eingang Ihrer Beschwerde beim FST und unserer umgehenden Reaktion in Richtung Legion Telekommunikation GmbH. [...] Wie unsere Maßnahmen hinsichtlich Ihrer Beschwerde vom 13.09.06 / Rufnummer 0137 - 7371064 zeigen, reagiert der FST bei substantiiert dargelegten und in seinen Zuständigkeitsbereich fallenden Vorwürfen umgehend."

Die Adresse dieser pfeilschnellen Reagierer vom FST lautet:

FST e.V. 
Liesegangstr. 10
40211 Düsseldorf

Wer sich also im Forum (oder sonstwo) mal wieder über Legion beschwert: Einfach Beschwerde an FST. Zwar hält der natürlich an dem Beitragszahler  Legion fest. Irgendwann dürfte H.-A. aber so genervt sein, dass er mit seinen Legionären von alleine den FST verlässt.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

...keine gute Strategie, zumal sich Legion nicht als Letztverantwortlicher geoutet hat, deshalb mein :dagegen:


----------



## klappstuhl (16 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

Ein Geständnis der Legion, man sei unter dem Namen "Sonnenschein Versandhandels GmbH" aufgetreten (die wird von Legion nämlich als "Nutzer" der 0137, sprich als Auftraggeber des von Legion dazu geschalteten Audiofiles angegeben), wird man wohl auch kaum von Legion erwarten dürfen. Na, vielleicht demnächst ja doch!??


----------



## klappstuhl (17 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...keine gute Strategie, zumal sich Legion nicht als Letztverantwortlicher geoutet hat, deshalb mein :dagegen:



Nur interessehalber: Woher weiß Reducal das? Legion - Insider?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

wenn ich mich einmischen dürfte? Klärt das per PN. Könnte für beide einen Erkenntnisgewinn bringen, wenn man sich im Klartext darüber austauscht. Und erspart Spekulationen über den jeweils anderen...
Grüsse
aka


> Legion - Insider?


 Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht *lach* - eigentlich schade. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=121523&highlight=legion#post121523
womit sich aber - irgendwie - der Kreis schliesst
http://www.gazette.de/Archiv/Gazette-Februar2003/Frohschuetz02.html
http://www.jur-abc.de/cms/index.php?id=1000
http://www.baden-online.de/art_0_62_2909_ortenau
einen schick ich dir noch als PN, kennste aber wohl eh schon


----------



## dvill (18 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



klappstuhl schrieb:


> Wer sich also im Forum (oder sonstwo) mal wieder über Legion beschwert: Einfach Beschwerde an FST.


Ich habe in diesem Forum selten so einen Unsinn gelesen.

Legendär ist ein Interview bei Heise über das Verbraucherschutz-Verständnis bei einem 0190-Betreiber. Dazu passen nahtlos Meldungen wie diese.

Und diese Firmen und diese konkret benannten Personen sollen in führenden Rollen in dem genannten Verein etwas Nützliches für betroffene Verbraucher ausrichten?

Lachhaft.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



dvill schrieb:


> Und diese Firmen und diese konkret benannten Personen sollen in führenden Rollen in dem genannten Verein etwas Nützliches für betroffene Verbraucher ausrichten?
> 
> Lachhaft.


So wie es verstanden habe, glaubt er sie so nerven zu können, bis sie klein beigeben.
Das halte ich aber auch für eine glatte Illusion. Gegen deren Nervenkostüm sind  Stahlseile  Bindfäden.


----------



## klappstuhl (18 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich habe in diesem Forum selten so einen Unsinn gelesen.
> 
> Legendär ist ein Interview bei Heise über das Verbraucherschutz-Verständnis bei einem 0190-Betreiber. Dazu passen nahtlos Meldungen wie diese.
> 
> ...



Überhaupt nicht unsinnig. dvill hat leider den Zweck einer Beschwerde beim FST nicht verstanden: Durch gehäuftes Beschwerdeaufkommen wird der FST früher oder später gezwungen, Stellung dazu zu nehmen, dass er es unterlässt, Legion abzumahnen, Unterlassungserklärungen zu verlangen etc. Da dieser Verein behauptet, sich präventiv gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch einzusetzen, ergibt sicht, dass er mit jeder weiteren Duldung sich selber gewissermaßen die Geschäftsgrundlage entzieht. Natürlich ist von einem reinen Interessenverband wie dem FST keine "Prävention" zu erwarten. Dann kann aber nicht hingenommen werden, dass genau dies von dort behauptet und mit diesem Argument z.B. versucht wird, auf politische Entscheidungsprozesse Einfluss zu nehmen. Zu kompliziert?

... und wieder eine Legion - Rufnummer in einer Gewinnzusage, diesmal vom schon legendären "Friedrich Mueller": Unter 0900 - 330 50 50 17972 (1,99 Euro/Min.) kann ein Preis im Wert von 500 - 50.000 Euro abgerufen werden.

Zu schade, dass Dtms meine Telefonanschlüsse für die Legion - Gewinnansagen gesperrt hat... .  Beschwerde an den FST ist raus. Mal sehen, wie lange diesmal die Reaktion auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## klappstuhl (18 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> So wie es verstanden habe, glaubt er sie so nerven zu können, bis sie klein beigeben.
> Das halte ich aber auch für eine glatte Illusion. Gegen deren Nervenkostüm sind  Stahlseile  Bindfäden.



Mein Eindruck ist ein ganz anderer. In einer neuen Gewinnzusage ("Friedrich Mueller") erscheint wieder eine Legion - Rufnummer ( 0900 - 330 50 50 17972). Beschwerde an FST ist soeben rausgegangen.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



klappstuhl schrieb:


> Beschwerde an FST ist soeben rausgegangen.


Bis die be/verarbeitet ist, ist das Heu  bereits eingefahren.

sowas nennt man Sisiphus-Arbeit...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sisyphos


> Sisyphos Strafe in der Unterwelt bestand darin, einen Felsblock einen steilen Hang
> hinaufzurollen. Immer kurz bevor er das Ende des Hangs erreichte, entglitt ihm der Stein, und er musste
> wieder von vorne anfangen. Heute nennt man deshalb Aufgaben, die trotz großer Mühen niemals
> erledigt sein werden, Sisyphus-Arbeit.


falls es das Gefühl vermittelt, etwas getan zu haben, um die Knaben und Mägdelein zu 
beschäftigen/ärgern, ist es ok


----------



## dvill (18 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



klappstuhl schrieb:


> Durch gehäuftes Beschwerdeaufkommen wird der FST früher oder später gezwungen, Stellung dazu zu nehmen, dass er es unterlässt, Legion abzumahnen, Unterlassungserklärungen zu verlangen etc.


Unsinn wird nicht dadurch besser, dass man ihn wiederholt. Der Verein vertritt die Interessen seiner Mitglieder. Verbraucher gehören nicht dazu.

Der Verein ist hier im Forum hinreichend bekannt. Einfach mal die Suchfunktion nutzen.

Ein Beispiel: Wir haben jahrelang fassungslos zugesehen, dass Kinder und Jugendliche mit Malvorlagen oder anderem Tand in Dialerfallen gelockt wurden. Der Verein hatte dazu keine Meinung und blieb auf Tauchstation.

Der Bock taugt nicht zum Gärtner.


----------



## klappstuhl (19 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

sowas nennt man Sisiphus-Arbeit...


Der mythologische Bezug ist falsch gewählt. Wenn schon, dann bitte doch der Vergleich des Herkules gegen die Hydra. Der sind bekannter Weise zwar die abgeschlagenen Köpfe gleich doppelt nachgewachsen und trotzdem konnte das Problem gelöst werden! Der hier teilweise vorherrschende Pessimismus / Skeptizismus hilft dagegen überhaupt nicht weiter, ist aber wahrscheinlich die bequemere Grundhaltung.


----------



## Der Jurist (19 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

Hydra ist auch ein schönes Bild, aber der Augias-Stall gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



klappstuhl schrieb:


> Der hier teilweise vorherrschende Pessimismus / Skeptizismus
> hilft dagegen überhaupt nicht weiter, ist aber wahrscheinlich die bequemere Grundhaltung.


Den hier seit Jahren engagiert mitarbeitenden Mitgliedern Bequemlichkeit vorzuwerfen, hat was...
Wenn der Wirkungsgrad gegen gegen null tendiert, hat der  Techniker  ein Problem...
Bin nicht so gehässig, den Spruch mit der operativen Hektik anzubringen...


----------



## dvill (19 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



klappstuhl schrieb:


> Der hier teilweise vorherrschende Pessimismus / Skeptizismus hilft dagegen überhaupt nicht weiter, ...


Die Leute mit etwas längerer Forumszugehörigkeit beurteilen den Fall mit  *Erfahrung*. Erfahrung ist was anderes als Pessimismus. Die Wirkungen der Mindestanforderungen an Dialer z.B. haben wir frühzeitig sehr optimistisch beurteilt. Wir sehen auch das Positive.


----------



## SEP (20 November 2006)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

Und ich habe keine Zweifel, dass ein Vereinsmitglied, wenn der FST allzu frech wird, einfach sein Grundrecht auf Austritt wahrnimmt. So what?

Hat der FST daran Interesse?


----------



## klappstuhl (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

Auch Drahtseile können irgendwann mal dünn werden...
Jedenfalls hat mir der FST eine nette :-D Mail geschickt. Wen's interessiert, kann ja nachfragen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

[email protected] für die Info. Ich glaube nicht, dass Legion mal einfach so eben aus dem FST austritt. Zumindest hier würde das sicherlich nicht unkommentiert geschehen


----------



## klappstuhl (21 April 2007)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

Hatte unlängst ein interessantes und zumindest vom meiner Seite s e h r  offen geführtes Telefongespräch mit dem FST - Präsidenten. Ab dem 27.04. (Vorstandssitzung) wird man endgültig wissen, wo der FST einzusortieren ist....


----------



## sascha (25 April 2007)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

Da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt. Zumal viele meinen, der FST ist nicht anderes als ein Feigenblatt und ein Gesetz-Verhinderung-Verein. Halte uns auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## klappstuhl (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



sascha schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt. Zumal viele meinen, der FST ist nicht anderes als ein Feigenblatt und ein Gesetz-Verhinderung-Verein. Halte uns auf dem Laufenden...


Nach einer Erinnerung meinerseits hat Herr K., der Vorstandsvorsitzende des FST jetzt per E-Mail geantwortet. Das Schreiben gebe ich wortwörtlich wieder. Vorwarnung: es gibt keine Überraschung darin!

Sehr geehrter Herr .........,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachfrage zum Fortgang in der Angelegenheit der Legion Telekommunikation GmbH.

Der FST - Vorstand hat sich auf seiner Sitzung am 23.04.2007 [Anm.: ich hatte ursprünglich 27.04. verstanden, aber egal] erneut mit dem Vorgang beschäftigt. Im Ergebnis hält er allerdings an seiner im September 2006 getroffenen Entscheidung, von der Einleitung eines Ausschlussverfahrens gegen die Legion Telekommunikation GmbH zunächst abzusehen, weiterhin fest, weil sich neue Gesichtspunkte, die eine abweichende Entscheidung rechtfertigen, nicht ergeben haben.

Der FST - Vorstand hat sich aber entschlossen, der Mitgliederversammlung im Rahmen ihrer diesjährigen Jahrestagung die Verabschiedung einer Satzungsänderung zu empfehlen, die dem FST die Möglichkeit zum Einschreiten bei Verstößen generell weiter erleichtern soll.

Die aktuelle Satzung können Sie einige Tage nach dem 13.06.2007 unter www.fst-ev.org nachlesen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

(Unterschrift)

Es folgt noch der Hinweis, dass Herr K. bis einschl. 15.05. nicht in Deutschland ist, was ich aber schon von seinem Mitarbeiter erfahren hatte.


Ich fasse mal zusammen: Der FST sieht mit der Schaltung von täuschenden Gewinnzusagen unter Verwendung von Scheinfirmen und Fantasienamen unter 0900 - Nummern durch Fa. Legion und das Kassieren der entsprechenden Gesprächsentgelte zwar Rufnummernmissbrauch gegeben, wie Herr K. mir im persönlichen Gespräch bestätigt hat, jedoch keinen Grund für einen Ausschluss der Legion. Was die ominöse Formulierung, es hätten sich "keine neuen Gesichtspunkte ergeben" (als würden die bisher bekannt gewordenen nicht ausreichen!!??), bleibt leider rätselhaft. 

Ach ja: Herr K. hatte auf Nachfrage auch bestätigt, dass der FST als "gemeinnützig" gilt. Na denn...


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



klappstuhl schrieb:


> dvill hat leider den Zweck einer Beschwerde beim FST nicht verstanden


Ich wusste halt aus Erfahrung, wie es laufen wird. Der Verein vertritt die Interessen der Mitglieder. Was sonst?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

Was der FST da macht ist ja wohl meilenweit von legitimer Interessenvertretung entfernt!!??


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*



klappstuhl schrieb:


> Der FST - Vorstand hat sich aber entschlossen, der Mitgliederversammlung im Rahmen ihrer diesjährigen Jahrestagung die Verabschiedung einer Satzungsänderung zu empfehlen, die dem FST die Möglichkeit zum Einschreiten bei Verstößen generell weiter erleichtern soll.


Das kommt ja wohl einige Jahre zu spät... Das können sich W* & Co schenken. Da wäre mir eine klare Gewinnabschöpfungsmöglichkeit seitens des Gesetzgebers lieber oder die konsequente Umsetzung des TKG §67 Abs. 3 durch die BNetzA.
Den FST (was seine "regulierenden" Aktivitäten angeht) ernst zu nehmen liegt mir in etwa so fern wie der Glaube an die Unfehlbarkeit des Papstes.


----------



## klappstuhl (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Beschwerde beim FST e.V. - was bringt's?*

Die Strategie des FST scheint klar: Man kümmert sich beflissen um Krümel, damit die großen Brocken klammheimlich abgeräumt werden können. Jedenfalls hat man beim FST bereits in 2002 von den Gewinnzusagen der Mediacom unter Beteiligung der legion gewusst und sogar einen Hinweis auf den Verstoß gegen die FST - Verhaltensregeln hingewiesen wg. Mailings mit irreführendem Inhalt (das geht aus der Anklageschrift von Dez 2006 gegen die LCV -Gewinnzusagenschwindler hervor). Soweit die Pflichtübung. Was den Wiederholungstäter legion angeht, so hat sich der FST bis heute darauf beschränkt, hier und da die Abschaltung einzelner Rufnummern zu empfehlen "Krümel"). Seitens des FST hat legion also nichts ernstes zu befürchten, sollte man es dort einmal wieder mit dem einträglichen Rufnummernmissbrauch ("Brocken") probieren.

Die Aussage des FST, die legion hätte selber "nicht aktiv" gegen die FST - Grundsätze verstoßen, erscheint da auf einmal in einem ganz neuen Licht. "Seilschaft" ist da noch das freundlichste, was mir dazu einfällt.


----------

